# Solved: USB stick into car usb connetion music wont play



## Babs1

Not sure if this is the right place to post this query but here goes: Bought new car (mercedes) has a usb connection in consul like most new cars have. Told I could put my music onto a stick and it will play..ha ha . I have downloaded itunes library and converted music into MP3 format as suggested by m.benz. Apple says its m/benz's fault and m/b says its apple's fault. 
I have tried plastic sticks/metal sticks/cheap ones and expensive ones even one specially for car audio none will play, menu comes up says NO PLAYABLE FILES??? Can't seem to get hold of anyone who can throw a little light on this subject.

Babs


----------



## etaf

will they play on a PC or TV direct from the USB stick ?


----------



## Babs1

Yes it will play fine on computer direct from USB stick.


----------



## etaf

sounds like a fault on the car system then - but try making sure the format of the usb stick is FAT and not NTFS 
just copy one mp3 file across - that has not been converted from another format


----------



## Babs1

My problem is now fixed, many thanks , transferred a mp3 file not formatted from any other source and it played.
My thanks


----------



## etaf

Yes, I had that issue on my Saab, when using itunes convert from mp4 to mp3 - not sure why 
I just used a free online convertor


----------



## Babs1

Thanks etaf , I did use a free converter online to convert my iTunes from mp4 to mp3 but they were the ones that did not play. But now will just use from my cd library now, as I know that works


----------



## etaf

i have used media cope quite successfully - http://www.mediacope.com/audio-converter.html


----------



## dvk01

On my Fiat
I have to make sure that nothing else is on the USB stick and all files are in root of USB & not in a folder, otherwise it won't work, but it does seem to work with MP3 or MP4 files, but they are direct downloads & I don't use ITunes at all. Fiat do say that you need a special adaptor to use an Iplayer plugged into it, so it is quite likely reading various comments on Fiat forums, that the adaptor also works as a converter. I wonder if other cars have a similar sort of adaptor/converter to make ITunes & Iplayers work. I assume it is something to do with the DRM that the car player can't/won't recognize


----------

